# Servlet Authentication Filter



## sirair (24. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

ich benutze für meine Authentifzierung den Servlet Authentication Filter. 
Ich habe selber einen LDAP Authentifzierungsprovider geschrieben.
Gibt es vielliecht schon fertige Authentifizierungsprovider in JBoss, wie die LoginModule für JAAS?


----------

